# Coloring certain parts of a black and white pic



## lightroomer (May 3, 2012)

Hi, 

Is it possible to bring back the color of certain parts of a photo when I transfered it to black and white?


----------



## clee01l (May 3, 2012)

If you want to do this in LR, leave the image as full color. In the HSL panel, reduce the saturation level to -100 for all colors except the one you wish to to retain.  You can also tweak the Luminance sliders to enhance the effect.


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 3, 2012)

To build on Cletus' technique, you can then paint in, with the Adjustment Brush, positive saturation where you want color, in the event you didn't just want a color channel, but a specific region recolored.


----------



## lightroomer (May 3, 2012)

Cletus and RikkFlohr,

thanks for your suggestions. That worked pretty well. Cool.


----------

